# Defacto visa



## louisecm (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi there,

I am a dual citizen (Australian and Italian), currently residing in Australia but planning to make a permanent move to Italy in March 2014 with my boyfriend.

I am in a defacto relationship with my boyfriend and we have been together for 6 years. He is not an EU citizen so I am wondering what his options are.

Is there such a thing as a defacto/partner visa? 

We know he can apply for the 1 year living/working abroad visa but I wonder what happens after that year, can it be renewed?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Simple thing is to get married.

After that nothing simple.


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

Get married ! Doesn't sound that easy as a boyfriend , good luck


----------

